# Che's r32 Build



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

Well, first of all I'd like to give a big thanks for all those who helped educate me in terms of airride. Big ups to Andrew at Open Road, The guys at Bagyard, and Mikhail (Rat4Life) for all their help! It's been a long time coming and I have the pleasure of saying that I’m only days away from getting the car all done. 
With that being said, lets get on to the goods.
Parts Breakdown
Accuair e-Level Management (touch pad)
Accuair e-Level Wireless Key Fob
Accuair Manifold
5 Gallon Skinny 6 Sort Tank
Dual 400c Compressors
Dual Water Traps
DOT Fitting Pack
Bulk Head Connectors
3/8 Airline
1st Day i got the car, shipped to my door. I thought i'd share.

















On with the pics! 1st few are from my mobile, so excuse the poor quality. 








































































































































































Thanks for looking, i'll have more pics up soon.
Cheers,
Che http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by EuroGruppe at 8:20 PM 10-15-2009_


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

yea che.....this is gonna be good....any pics of the height sensors hooked up? 
that is one thing about this mgmt that i dont really like...the controller itself is great tho


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thanks for the good words che.
if you need anything, just give me a call http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

any pics of the car?
setup looks good so far


----------



## VDFOSHO (Oct 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

nice and clean so far. keep it up


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VDFOSHO)*

h2o che?


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

i always wonder how you monitor the accuair controller


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_i always wonder how you monitor the accuair controller 

what exactly do you mean? the height sensors monitor the position of the car relative to the settings on the accuair presets. the accuair setup actually calibrates itself by using certain percentages for the 3 height presets. i forget the exact numbers but i think its like 90%, 50% and 30% give or take. basically what it does is it airs the system up to 150psi and then calculates 90% of 150psi, 50% of 150psi and 30% of 150psi and then thats how you get your 3 presets. it's a very intelligent system and the middle preset which is "cruising" can be changed to be lower/higher. the system can also be manually calibrated based on the owners needs/wants. the calibration is very straight forward and the instructions are awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

Wish i had the coin for accuair http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_yea che.....this is gonna be good....any pics of the height sensors hooked up? 
that is one thing about this mgmt that i dont really like...the controller itself is great tho

Dave, whats up man, thanks for the compliments. The height sensor have yet to be connected, however if all goes well they'll get done by the end of the week. I'll get some detailed shots for ya. 

_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_thanks for the good words che.
if you need anything, just give me a call http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Andrew, you're the man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *slo deno* »_h2o che?

Hell yeah, i'll be there!







I can't wait, you making it out?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Che's r32 Build (EuroGruppe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroGruppe* »_
Andrew, you're the man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

thanks man. just trying to help out


----------



## silverGTI05 (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Che's r32 Build (EuroGruppe)*

i have been thinking about doing this to my R and i would love to to see the final project...i am only 20 minutes from morristown...maybe when you are finished we can meet up so i can check this out! looks sweet so far! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (EuroGruppe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroGruppe* »_
Hell yeah, i'll be there!







I can't wait, you making it out?

Gonna be down there one way or another. Keep my eye for ya dude.


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (slo deno)*

You did good hitting andrew up, you wont be disappointed


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.FLY GLI.)*

cant wait to see this!


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Che's r32 Build (EuroGruppe)*

Lookin good Che. Cant wait to see it all finished up. Misha and Andrew are both good dudes


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

so struts/bags arent in yet?? lookin good so far...


----------



## Trevis (Mar 7, 2004)

El mother fkn che.


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Che's r32 Build (silverGTI05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverGTI05* »_i have been thinking about doing this to my R and i would love to to see the final project...i am only 20 minutes from morristown...maybe when you are finished we can meet up so i can check this out! looks sweet so far! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah man, i'm down. Thanks for the kind words. I hope to have everything done by the weekend, you're welcome to drop by when ever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *slo deno* »_
Gonna be down there one way or another. Keep my eye for ya dude.

Sounds good man, see ya down thurr. lol

_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_Lookin good Che. Cant wait to see it all finished up. Misha and Andrew are both good dudes

Thanks brotha, and for sure their both top notch!

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_so struts/bags arent in yet?? lookin good so far... 

Nope not yet, but received tracking info today and they'll be here on friday! So pumped, lol









_Quote, originally posted by *Trevis* »_El mother fkn che. 

Tucker, whats up my dude!? You making it down to OC?


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Che's r32 Build (EuroGruppe)*

As previously requested, some pics. The car is filthy, sorry. And thanks for all the compliments guys!
Here ya go
















Front - Stock
















Rear - Stock


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Looks like a really nice set up!


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (DubuTeaEff)*

Good stuff in here


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

looks good, i know this driveway/car lol. i was with nick when he bought the orange mk2 off u. i got the jb 20th.


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

Yeah thats right, hows everything? Hows the orange car treating nick? You guys rolling down to OC? Thanks for the kind words brotha.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

ill be there with the kid with the yellow 20th and a bunch of other people. will this be done by then?


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

heck ya
those key fobs look amazing


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (tomespo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_ill be there with the kid with the yellow 20th and a bunch of other people. will this be done by then?

I hope so, we're cutting it close man! I'll know by tomorrow night...Misha has been working on it hardcore, he's the man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_heck ya
those key fobs look amazing

Yeah, they're pretty little suckers. I have yet to play with them though, hoping by tomorrow!


_Modified by EuroGruppe at 4:55 PM 10-15-2009_


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

subscribed


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Slampig)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Steve Butabi (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jetta PWR)*

damn.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EuroGruppe)*

Che, Looking good! was the drive back ok?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

damn che, came out mint. i tried to call you a couple times yesterday. give me a call this week


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_Che, Looking good! was the drive back ok?


Thanks Mish! You're the man!
The drive back was great man, just had a couple of scary moments, lol. I still need some time to adjust my driving style.









_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_damn che, came out mint. i tried to call you a couple times yesterday. give me a call this week









Thanks man, and will do. I've been having some issues with my phone as of late. I'll touch base with you in the coming days. School is kicking my azz man.








Speak to you soon.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

looks so good in person


----------



## Jamisonvr6 (May 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (EuroGruppe)*

good times man, thanks for drivimg my ass to h20. the car is pure sex


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_looks so good in person

Thanks man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *Jamisonvr6* »_good times man, thanks for drivimg my ass to h20. the car is pure sex









You got it homie, sorry about AC.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

saw some other pics of your car around the h2o forum. looks great dude!


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks man! Sent PM.


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Are those 18's you rockin' there?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yes, they're super RS'.


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

*FV-QR*

very nice!


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nanozic)*

Che get some legit pics of the car because in person it looks amazing


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_Che get some legit pics of the car because in person it looks amazing

Yeah man, ive been dying to get some up. However, my photo skills aren't all that good lol... Who wants to help?







Thanks for the kind words man! You order the bombers yet?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EuroGruppe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroGruppe* »_
Yeah man, ive been dying to get some up. However, my photo skills aren't all that good lol... Who wants to help?








Thanks for the kind words man! You order the bombers yet?

Yea man, im ill paid up for the bombers. I cant wait. Im gonna PM you to get your number and Ill get my friend Dan to shoot your car if you want


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*

Thats sick man, they look sooo nice! Got back at cha via PM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EuroGruppe)*

Now, that's a beautiful R.


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Steve Butabi)*

looks good


----------



## JazzBlueMkIV (Sep 30, 2003)

Car looks great, I think you were washing your car right next to mine on the Saturday(26th) before h2Oi. I was the JB 20th.


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (JazzBlueMkIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JazzBlueMkIV* »_Car looks great, I think you were washing your car right next to mine on the Saturday(26th) before h2Oi. I was the JB 20th. 

Thanks man. And yup, that was me. I'm a sucker for those 20ths, your car looked great as well man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JazzBlueMkIV (Sep 30, 2003)

I see you are from Jersey, you taking the .:R to the Show N Go?


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

Unfortunately, i will not be able to make it out to Englishtown for the show. I'm hating myself, the weather is prefect!!


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (EuroGruppe)*

Okay, i've been lacking hardcore with updates and pic's. Here are a couple of pics of the front struts. 
Misha, is working on getting all the height sensors worked out today, so hopefully i'll have some pics by the end of the week.
















































Cheers,
Che


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

*FV-QR*

looks nice!


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Saw this car in person...very well done


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (EuroGruppe)*

Front Struts 
Stock vs. BY's

























Height Sensors Mounted
Fronts
































































Rears
































L-shaped links Misha fabbed up to make it work









Wheels
















Stock suspension w/ new wheels
















Wheels w/ BY's

































Thats all folks. 
Cheers,
Che


----------



## moba6 (Dec 14, 2005)

awesome.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (EuroGruppe)*

unfortunately on the rear subframe of mk5 R is not much room to mount the sensors because of rear mounted battery and AWD, so i had to make my own links and mount sensors on the outside rails.
So far seems to be working good.
i really like ease of adjusting ride height with accuair, it just the installation part is not much fun.
Che i think you should make a video so we could see how easy that thing levels to presets.


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

Will do Misha, I'll put something together this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (EuroGruppe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroGruppe* »_Front Struts 
Stock vs. BY's


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

*FV-QR*

can't wait for mine


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Car is looking very nice. I was wondering with the Accuair setup, when adjusting to the presets, does the manifold release the air in bursts or a constant stream?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

How did I miss this? 
Looks sick!


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_Car is looking very nice. I was wondering with the Accuair setup, when adjusting to the presets, does the manifold release the air in bursts or a constant stream? 

The manifold slowly releases air in a constant stream, its pretty sweet. I'll have a video up in the next day or so. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *PSU* »_How did I miss this? 
Looks sick!

Thanks brotha! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluegolfgti (Oct 24, 2009)

Looks awesome, great install


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (bluegolfgti)*

Thanks man, and misha is the man.
Here a quick Vid I took with the old iphone, quality kinda blows but at least you can kinda get an idea of how the keyfob operates.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IT5hy6ck_Xw 
Cheers,
Che


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hey Brian, your R looks sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike.* »_hey Brian, your R looks sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Mike, whats up man! Where you been, you still rocking the coupe? 
Thanks for the compliments! Lets get together some time. Be well man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey man,
just wanted to start off by saying that this car is money! Love everything about it. The video pretty much sold me on bags. This summer im going to start putting together a set-up, and it seems like this is really worth the money. I'll defiantly be checking back in here man! great work


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

looks sick man, i see you got that garage cleaned out lol


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looks great


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Slampig)*

Thanks fellas. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NJbean89MK5 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (EuroGruppe)*

Did you buy that tank like that or did you have it painted? I'm piecing my kit together and I want a tank just like that


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (NJbean89MK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJbean89MK5* »_Did you buy that tank like that or did you have it painted? I'm piecing my kit together and I want a tank just like that

I bought the tank from 20sq, it was originally a flat-black primer like color.. Had a buddy spray it high gloss black. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

missed you at t4t this weekend che.


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (EuroGruppe)*

I should have went man, but i've been feeling like shet lately.. Everyone around me is sick, lol.. I'll be out at the next event! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

awesome build


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (jrhthree1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrhthree1.8T* »_awesome build

Thanks homie


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (tomespo)*

car looks killer


----------



## jayson031 (May 25, 2008)

Car looks great man, question though. Did you notch the frame up front for the axles?


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (jayson031)*

Everything looks good but is that how the accuair works? The compressors keep coming on in short bursts?


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (jayson031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jayson031* »_Car looks great man, question though. Did you notch the frame up front for the axles?

Thanks man.
No notch, however the passenger side needs a slight trim. The frame rail slightly rests on the axle. There's about a 3mm difference side to side up front. I'm debating whether or not to notch the passenger side or just keep it as is.

_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_Everything looks good but is that how the accuair works? The compressors keep coming on in short bursts?

Well, it depends. Only when I air the system up with the wireless keyfob do the compressors run like that, it's a little odd. However, if I air it out w/the keyfob the compressors stay off. When the tank is low/empty and I air up with the touch pad, the compressors run in a constant sequence till the tank is full.


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_car looks killer









Thanks man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dele (Nov 18, 2008)

need some vids


----------



## B. Elliott Karnes (Oct 19, 2006)

that car is money


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks man
I'm working on getting some more pics as well as another vid in the next couple of days or so. Just need to finish up with finals before hand.


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

Got two vids!
1st one - I'm driving & my brothers recording. We just got off of work (16hr day) and were bugging out so no making fun lol!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRoa2km9vus 
2nd one - He's driving beating up on the car, nice guy right?! lol. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OkfysqZyOQ 
Enjoy - Oh and btw, the video quality sucks, shot from an iphone


_Modified by EuroGruppe at 6:52 PM 12-20-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*









Loving the snow-packed rims lol.


----------



## sloan kettering (Nov 8, 2009)

Car looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (sloan kettering)*

Thanks fellas, happy new years!
Cheers,
Che


----------



## freddie-pornstar (Jan 9, 2010)

this car is savage


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (freddie-pornstar)*

ridiculous. 








accuair system key fobs are $


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

Awesome .:R man. Very clean, loving the wheel choice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (DOHC91GLI)*

Thanks for all the kind words guys.. Got some new things happening in the upcoming weeks, i'll keep ya'll posted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Cheers


----------

